# Bachmann C-19 request



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone able to post photos of the Bachmann C-19 compared with a Bachmann 'Annie'? How about the C-19 with some Bachmann 1:22 scale rolling stock? Just curious.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,

Here are a few pictures I took for comparison.






























I think any 1:22 scale rolling stock would look fine behind the C-19


Doc


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc! Sure looks smaller than the 'Connie'. I know locos came in all sorts of different sizes in real life, so, it has possibilities for us 1:22 scalers.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Still looking for 1:22 'Annie' comparison photos. I plan to stay in 1:22, but this loco may still work for me and my rolling stock.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 26 Dec 2012 12:36 PM 
Still looking for 1:22 'Annie' comparison photos. I plan to stay in 1:22, but this loco may still work for me and my rolling stock. 
Below are three photos. The C-19 is a smaller loco in 1:20 and a larger loco in 1:22. The Bachmann C-19 was designed for 5 foot diameter track (R2) so that it could work well for 1:22.5 modelers.

Hope this helps

Stan


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan & Doc. Exactly what I was looking for. I'm prettys sure this 1:20 loco can become part of my 1:22 line!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here I go again. Any photos you guys could post of the C-19 with Bachmann 1:22 Big Hauler passenger cars or/and freight cars?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted,

Sorry for the confusion before. I could have done a comparison with the Annie too but didn't read your request carefully enough I guess.

So, here's a comparison of the C-19 with some cars. The only Bachmann Big Hauler rolling stock I have are tank cars.

First I'll give you a comparison with a USA reefer.










Doesn't look too bad


Next is a comparison with the tank car.










And for perspective, here's a comparison of the Bachmann with an Accucraft tank (Bachmann on left).












Hope this helps.

BTW, it took me about 10 minutes total to take the pictures, move them to my computer, upload them to my MLS web space, and insert them into this post. I don't know why so many complain about posting pictures to this site. It couldn't be any easier.

Doc


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, 
Thanks so much. This again confirms that there may be a C-19 in my near future. Thanks!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. Very intriguing. Thanks for the comparison photos. Extremely useful.

I too have a 1:22.5 layout and was wondering about the new C-19. 

Of course I wish there was an easy way I could have my two LGB moguls converted to 2-8-0s and make one into a C-19 (#345) and the other into a C-18 (#315). But I might look into getting a Bachmann C-19.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bachmann C-19 was designed to easily go around a R2 (5') diameter track. It will not go around a R1 section of track.

Because it is a smaller locomotive in 1:20 it looks good as a larger loco in 1:22.5

Hope that helps.

Stan


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Any other folks out there have any photos to post showing the new Bachmann C-19 with LGB or Bachmann 1:22 scale rolling stock? Passenger cars? Any comments regarding the locomotive. Pretty sure I'm getting one.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll try to post mine next to a combine and a few others tonight. 


I recommend it. It seems to be a great locomotive. The detailing is very nice and it runs very smooth.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more photos? Jake, anyone?


----------

